# Idaho Wolf problems



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I talked with my cousin last night who lives in Idaho and he said the wolves are getting way out of control up there. He went elk hunting and every elk track they saw had wolves following close behind. He said he helped his buddy get a pretty nice 6 point and he told his buddy to go back to the trucks to get the packs while I gut and quarter the elk for you. After my cousin finished then he decided to take a little nap until his buddy arrived. He started to close his eyes and then he thought to himself that they have been seeing wolf tracks all day long and here he is laying next to a big ole gut pile with no gun. He never saw any wolves, but he knew they were close by because of all the fresh wolf tracks.

He also said the calf elk numbers are way down and the elk number in general are very low.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know your brother was scientifically tracking wolf populations and was into elk herd dynamics, 'casue I know he's not just spewing hunter-to-hunter propoganda... :wink: 

Merry freakin' christmas. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Mr Zim,

Would you feel more warm and fuzzy if this had been reported by Mutual of Omaha, or CNN?
Observations are observations! Facts are still facts......

Merry Christmas too you also... 
Bigbr


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Have no fear! The wolves are just steps away form coming off the endangered species list and the price is 26.50 per tag, In the potato state! Ed Mitchell of the Idaho fish and game reported on Dec 10 2007 that the US Fish and Wildlife service considers the wolf recovered in the northern rockys, and is proceding to remove the wolf from the federal endangered speices list. The price of 26.50 was a just a proposed price by the idaho dwr. In the article ( escaped wolf killed) . Idaho tolerates approx 800 wolves, in the article the division list approx 6 known attacks on cattle and dogs ect. These attacks were from late november thru early dec, i have a very reliable source that says there were at least triple this amount during the same time frame. The idaho fish and game is curssing under their breath about the wolf problem, and will be happy to issue 800 tags for the for the 800 wolves(they will not say this to the public of course). If you have hunted idaho in the past, and hunt it know you will know the dramatic effect the wolves have had on the entire wildlife eco system in that state.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

What if you accidently wounded a wolf because you shot him in the guts and he got away. Then would you bag another one?


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

NO NO NO if you gut shoot one , then you have to shoot another two wolves, for the trauma you suffered from the first miss. Your mental health and confidence in shot placment is very important!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Today's news release on wolves
http://www.greatfallstribune.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071221/NEWS01/712210320/1002
and now so you can have the biased left wing translation of the story
http://wolves.wordpress.com/ down the page a little ways, quoted below:


> Montana wolf hunt gets preliminary approval
> December 23, 2007 - Ralph Maughan
> Montana Fish, Wildlife and Parks has set up a framework for a Montana wolf hunt once the wolves are delisted. Story. Montana wolf hunt gets preliminary approval. Great Falls Tribune.
> 
> ...


----------

